# C-50 new pic



## C50 (Feb 8, 2004)

New pic, with all the carbon goodies.


----------



## C50 (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re=try*

Try again, first the file was too large, then the pic was too large, anyway, here it is.


----------



## Bocephus Jones (Feb 3, 2004)

beautiful....though I want to see one with the "spiderman" paintjob.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Much better pic*

Is that a white carbon Selcof post?


----------



## C50 (Feb 8, 2004)

*Selcof*

yes, it is. I originally bought it for my Dream which was the Lux Red scheme, with the seattube cluster area in a pearl white. It also goes with the RAM ltd. edition bars which have the silver on top. The seatpost is actually more silver than a pure white. I like the ease of adjustment on the Selcof's, and the fact that I can set the seat angle where I want it and not just where the "grooves" are..


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

*C50...why the Force fork?*

Notice you have the force fork on your new steed. Was there a particular reason for this? Is the star version a bit to soft? Just wondering since I thought the c50 at its price was including a star fork not the force.
Paul


----------



## C50 (Feb 8, 2004)

*Force fork*

Two reasons: I was advised that this fork would produce the best ride for me at 83 - 84 kilos, one the roads I ride (a lot of chipseal surface, etc. And at the time the new Star wasn't available yet ( I got his in Nov., it's one of the first).


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

*Force Fork*

Thanks. I ask as I'm looking on purchasing the same frame, but have read that the front end is a bit rough. I was hoping that the use of the Star fork with my weight of 140lbs (63 kilo) would be a better match.


----------



## C50 (Feb 8, 2004)

*Rough??*

I don't find the front end "rough" at all -- I came from a Dream and an original C-40 with Flash forks. I usually run about .3 bar less in the front tire -- it seems to really help the handling and turn in too. It was a tip from a pro who was racing a Colnago a few years ago....

But you will fing the entire C-50 is VERY stiff, in a good way, and inspires confidence on descents, braking, and corning.


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

*in the build process*

Hey Terry,

Did you have any trouble getting the front derailleur to line up ? Mine seems to push it pointing out when tightening it. Its kinda ticking me off. Oh did I say how much I hate Braze-on's!


----------



## C50 (Feb 8, 2004)

*Braze-on*

I didn't have any trouble -- but my frames have been "looked after" at the factory, and everything was sort of blueprinted and double checked.

I have had problems on occasion with friend's bikes where the braze-on tab was misaligned, either in shipping or in a crash. I have VERY carefully re-alligned it by tightly clamping an old derailleur body in and then grasping it with locking pliers, GENTLY bending it just a little. 

It may take a few tries (better to go slowly), but this way it is fixed in such a way that the tab is not twisted, and the dereailleur clamps on properly. If you just grab the tab with pliers, etc., you can take some of the curve out of it, bend it at an angle (not parallel to the seat tube), slip and scratch the paint,etc.

If in doubt, is there a local frame builder, or a pro LBS ???

Terry D.


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

Well I gave it a try and it seems I made some improvement. Its not perfect (but hey for this amount of money why should it be.. urghhh) but it will work.
So who looks after you at colnago? I guess its true, its all you who you know. Oh well, maybe next time I'll book a trip to italy, and keep an eye on Luigi when he assembles my C60.(just joking  ).


----------



## Max-Q (Feb 6, 2004)

Uuuugghhhh you're killing me!  I ordered my C-50 over 3 months ago and I still don't have it yet. I'm getting the "spider" paint job or PR-AL with the Star fork and 2004 Record. I've got a brand new set of Reynolds Stratus DV wheels waiting too. 

How do you like the bike? It looks awesome!

By the way, I've got that same Python print saddle on my CT-1 and my TT bike- I love it.


----------



## C50 (Feb 8, 2004)

*C50 Lust*

I luv the bike -- the ride is fantastic. Very stiff for accelleration, handling, confidence on fast descents. Just got back from helping run a "training camp" put on by a major pro rider, and lots of the guys loved the bike's looks.....but noone got to ride it !!!!


----------



## HandyAndy (Feb 2, 2004)

Are you selling your c50?I saw it on ebay.com listed from Austria.Is that yours?The bike looks identical.


----------



## pugdog1 (Mar 23, 2004)

How are the EURUS? Did you choose them over the Neutrons?


----------



## C50 (Feb 8, 2004)

*replies*

First, yes that was a picture of my bike, but no, I am not selling it === it was a scam on eBay that I reported to them when I saw it.

I have Euros, Neutron, and Reynolds clincher wheels -- the Euros are slightly better for me than the Neutron, with the back wheel being stiffer. But the Reynolds are the best !!!!!


----------



## HandyAndy (Feb 2, 2004)

C50 what do you think of those cinelli RAM handlebars?I've been thinking of getting some for my c40 but I'm wary of them being too flexy or fragile.Are they stiff enough to sprint with?Also I know the c40 is a plush ride and I dont want to make it too "soft" on the front end.What do you think having ridden both c40 and c50 frames and now having the RAM bar?


----------



## C50 (Feb 8, 2004)

*Bars*

I went with the RAM for the looks (ltd. edition silver top) on my Dream Plus, where the little bit of flex was a plus. On the C50 I have changed now to the Deda Forza stem (massive looking carbon, but works with the C50 front end visually) and the Deda Spectrum carbon bars oversize 31.7 clamp. Overal, lighter and MUCH stiffer -- highly recommend it, although on the C40 the stem might be too massive looking for some == maybe one of the conventioal "round" Deda stems, like an Einstein or Newton


----------



## C50 (Feb 8, 2004)

*Latest pic*

Latest pic showing the Deda Forza stem and Spectrum bars -- also the Cinelli RAM chackpoint computer mount that puts the computer out in front of the stem for better viewing and to keep it more out of harm's way........


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Forza looks...*



C50 said:


> Latest pic showing the Deda Forza stem and Spectrum bars -- also the Cinelli RAM chackpoint computer mount that puts the computer out in front of the stem for better viewing and to keep it more out of harm's way........


kinda big at least from the side...I thought about it at one point but had no idea it's that big....


----------



## C50 (Feb 8, 2004)

*Size matters....*

It is big, but it doesn't look so bad on a bike with oversize tubes......and it doesn't look so massive in person. But it is massivleyl STIFF and a great match for the Spectrum bars whilst still being farily light.


----------

